# Video-Tutorial: Filmen wie ein Profi!



## Video-Redner (29. März 2009)

Das Schweizer Fernsehen hat einen kostenlosen Video-Guide erstellt:
http://www.videoguide.sf.tv/

Auf YouTube gibt es auch einen Video-Trailer, falls man sich erstmal einen Überblick verschaffen möchte:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGAaKqIcbME

Darin vermitteln die Profis vom Schweizer Fernsehen die Grundlangen des Videofilmens. Der Video-Guide ist in die folgenden Module unterteilt:


Filmen Grundlagen
5-Shot-Coverage
Geschichten erzählen
Videoschnitt
Kamerabewegung
Ton
Licht
Tele- oder Weitwinkel
Videogalerie

Sehr interessant und lehrreich ! Zudem auch ganz witzig gemacht (vor allem mit dem Schweizer Dialekt  - es gibt aber auch eine Version mit Deutscher Übersetzung )


----------



## chmee (29. März 2009)

Super Link. Werd ich mal Beizeiten durchgehen und dann auch in die VideoFAQ einbauen. Danke.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (30. März 2009)

Beim Br gibts ähnliches, wenn auch mehr an wirkliche Anfänger gerichtet. Außerdem in "normalen" Deutsch.  

Br Südwild Workshops


----------



## janoc (30. März 2009)

Ich habs jetzt noch nicht geklickt, aber da gibts beim ersten Link "Hochdeutsche Version starten" !?


----------



## tutero (5. Dezember 2013)

Leider funktionieren alle Links in den vorherigen Beiträgen nicht mehr. Gibt es die Video-Guide noch irgendwo?


----------

